# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  ترتيب القطاعات والشركات ببرنامج تكرتشارت لايف كما تظهر بتكرتشارت ترند  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الخير 
الكثير منا يتمنى ترتيب الشركات ببرنامج عرض الاسعار تكرتشارت لايف 
كما تظهر ببرنامج تكرتشارت ترند ليسهل الرجوع لها بسرعه 
لذلك قمت بترتيبها بملف فقط تنسخ الملف من المرفقات بالموضوع وتتبع الطريقه التاليه 
---------------------
1- تذهب لللقرص الصلب 
C 
2-
مجلد
Program Files 
3-
مجلد تكرتشارت
UniTicker 
4-
مجلد
TickerChartLive 
5-
مجلد 
Pages 
6-
انسخ الملف الذي وضعته لكم باسفل الموضوع 
والصقه بالمجلد Pages 
7-
افتح برنامج تكرتشارت لايف  
8-
من خانة ملف باعلى البرنامج على اليمين اختر فتح ستظهر لك نافذه 
ثم اذهب لمسار المجلد Pages
واختر الملف الذي وضعناه فيه واختر موافق 
ستظهر لك الشركات مرتبه الان 
بعدها كبر مساحة الصفحه حسب رغبتك عن طريق السحب بالماوس  
ولاتنسى قبل الخروج من البرنامج واغلاقه اختر حفظ  
الان الشركات ستكون مرتبه لكم كما في الصوره 
اتمنى يعجبكم ويفيدكم

----------


## بسام العبيد

فك الضغط عن الملف وانسخ الملف الذي بالداخل وضعه كما سبق بالشرح

----------


## ABDULLAHSALMAN

بارك الله فيك استاذي الفاضل

----------


## p7i

شكرا لك 
ولكن كيف يتم ذلك في التكرشارت العادي ؟
و تسلم

----------


## بسام العبيد

حياكم الله 
بالنسبه للعادي مرتب وجاهز لايحتاج لترتيب

----------


## watani_land2

شكرا اخ بسام
انا ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة لكن كتب لي   لم يتم العثور على العضو التالي: بسام العبيد 
يا ريت تفيدني في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t200458.html

----------

